# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Los ríos asturianos llevan hasta un 40% menos de agua de lo habitual

## JMTrigos

Noticia de La Nueva España.
http://www.lne.es/asturias/2017/01/2...a/2047183.html



> La escasez de lluvias deja a la Asturias verde casi seca. Los ríos de la región llevan un 37% menos de agua de lo habitual, según la serie histórica 1971-2016 de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico. Los caudales no superan el metro y medio de altura y están muy lejos de los umbrales de seguimiento y alerta por desbordamiento. De todas formas, fuentes de la Confederación señalan que los niveles "no son problemáticos" y están lejos de los registros del año hidrológico más seco de la historia: 1989-1990. La falta de precipitaciones también se aprecia en los embalses del Cantábrico Occidental, al 54,9% de su capacidad total. Uno de los más afectados es el que abastece a Oviedo.
> 
> "Los ríos están más bajos que el año pasado por estas fechas pero de momento la situación no es alarmante. Están tres veces por encima del caudal ecológico, que es el necesario para que haya vida", explican. Los datos demuestran que el presente año hidrológico -va desde octubre de 2016 a septiembre de 2017- viene más seco que los anteriores. Como ejemplo, la acumulación media en el río Nora en diciembre: 36,86 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, un 36,7% menos que en la serie histórica. Esta cifra se puede extrapolar a toda Asturias, asegura la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico, ya que es un río "representativo" de lo que sucede a nivel regional.
> 
> Ayer todos los afluentes del Principado estuvieron muy lejos de su capacidad máxima, según se desprende de las estadísticas del Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. A excepción del Sella a su paso por Cangas de Onís, ningún caudal superó el metro y medio de altura, estando muy lejos del nivel de seguimiento, prealerta y alerta por desbordamiento, que se activa normalmente a partir de los dos o cuatro metros. No obstante, cada sistema tiene sus propios umbrales y por eso no hay una cifra de referencia por sequía para todos.
> 
> Casi al ras del suelo está el Navia a su paso por San Antolín de Ibias (a 0,19 metros), el Nalón en Sama de Langreo (0,55) Grado (0,25) y Pola de Siero (0,29), el Sella por Arriondas (0,33) y el Cares (0,30). Pese a ello, fuentes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico sostienen que la cantidad de agua actual está por encima de los valores mínimos desde 1971, registrados en 1989-1999, y casi equiparados a los de año hidrológico más húmedo, que fue en 2012-2013. Las gráficas de evolución demuestran que ese período comenzó con acumulaciones muy bajas que sin embargo se dispararon a partir de enero. "Esperamos que ahora llegue la lluvia. Por eso, no es una situación para generar alarma. Si lo sería si llegásemos así a junio", expresan. Por su parte, los embalses están al 54,9%, con una acumulación total de 271 hectómetros cúbicos. Esta cifra se sitúa muy por debajo de 2016 cuando se superaban los 400 en enero. Las presas más afectadas son las de Somiedo (al 20,50%), Grandas de Salime (al 42,84%) y Los Alfilorios (51,29%), que abastece de agua a Oviedo.
> 
> El frente de frío siberiano, que atravesó la región la semana pasada, dejó a Asturias congelada con temperaturas mínimas por debajo de los trece grados bajo cero pero apenas descargó lluvia. El último informe publicado por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) referente a diciembre concluye que fue "muy seco y cálido". Las precipitaciones escasearon tanto que el mes terminó entre los tres más secos de los últimos treinta años, por detrás de 1991 y 2015. En la estación del aeropuerto de Asturias se acumularon 39,7 litros por metro cuadrado cuando lo normal es 116,8. La misma diferencia se aprecia en Oviedo, con 21,2 litros acumulados mientras que los valores normales ascienden a 98,5. Y en Gijón, con 23,7 cuando lo habitual son 102,9 litros.
> ...

----------

HUESITO (27-ene-2017),Jonasino (26-ene-2017),perdiguera (26-ene-2017)

----------

